
SynSin: End-to-End View Synthesis from a Single Image - sebg
https://ai.facebook.com/research/publications/synsin-end-to-end-view-synthesis-from-a-single-image/
======
billconan
how is this different from
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1906.08240.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1906.08240.pdf)

?

